# Game #70: Portland Trail Blazers (42-28) @ Phoenix Suns (43-26) - 3/21



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: ESPN *
*Previous Game: W 110-100 Vs. Utah Jazz*












*Phoenix Suns (43-26) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














*Portland Trail Blazers (42-28)

Starters: 





































PG Andre Miller | SG Brandon Roy | SF Nicolas Batum | PF LaMarcus Aldridge | C Marcus Camby* 




*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....KILLTHEM!*
​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes, with that advisory, the revenge tour continues with Portland. Suns practically mailed it in pre-Allstar break and lost to depleted Blazer squad.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tonight's game became more important. OKC lost (Dallas and Denver lost yesterday btw) and we're now 5th seed. 

Then like I mentioned in the last game thread, we have an easy schedule coming up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash picking 2 fouls early, team was out of sync for awhile. Not a lot of energy minus a few. At least things picked when Nash got back in there and he was also assertive scoring. 



47-47 at the half.

Amare 10 pts, 6 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

One of the worst offensive games I've seen all yr from us. Blazers are struggling as well. Both shooting 38% overall. Only 9 pts each since halftime so far about mid way through the 3rd. 

We're giving up too many 2nd chance pts. Need to cut that out.


We need to feed Amare too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

68-64, Blazers at the end of 3.


Suns need to wake the **** up. We need this game...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That. was. awesome. Suns turned it around in that 4th. Amare went to work and Duds hit a few big shots, the team played good D (like all night) but turned it up a notch this time and not just with the zone, that really threw off Blazers. Outscored em 29-19 in that 4th. 

**** you, Portland.


*Suns 93, Blazers 87*

Amare 18 pts (6-14), 14 rebs

Nash 17 pts (5-11), 8 assists


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, a come-from-behind victory was so much sweeter than any other kind of win. 

Suns are really starting to tune-up for the playoffs.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I was watching this from halftime on and I loved their energy and hustle on the defensive end. Dudley came up big in that one stretch in the fourth.


----------

